
Beware Vegan ‘Meat’ Peddled by Venture Capitalists - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-05-02/beware-vegan-meat-that-s-no-better-than-a-big-mac
======
nickelcitymario
Scaremongering, nothing more.

tl;dr: "Venture capitalists may prioritize money over your health."

To which I say, how is that not true of ANY capitalist, not just the venture
ones?

We have food regulations for this very reason. No one needs to trust any food
company, because we long ago discovered that trust was dangerous. So we have
government regulators keeping an eye on things now.

Is it perfect? Fuck no. But the argument that Beyond Meat or Impossible Burger
are somehow more dangerous because they're funded by VCs is disingenuous.

~~~
zaptheimpaler
This amounts to what-aboutism. Maybe the VCs are only just as bad as other
capitalists but all the concerns about eating an unproven food still stand.

------
ivraatiems
Normally I'm all in favor of extreme skepticism of corporate incentives,
especially VC-backed corporations.

But this article's premise doesn't make sense to me. The market pressure right
now isn't to make these foods extra cheap or extra wasteful, it's to make them
at all, period. Neither Beyond Meat nor Impossible existed in any way for most
consumers five years ago.

Yes, we'll need a discussion around health and regulation - we always need
that. But right now I don't see a need to make vegan meat both achieve being
decent in quality and availability _and_ a panacea to all our other food-
related societal problems. That seems like massive scope creep to me.

------
silversconfused
Bloomberg says beware......... Why are these guys not banned from the front
page yet?

------
goodfight
Beyond Meat is going to crash hard. The pop for this IPO is too ridiculous.

~~~
ElijahLynn
This is false, spoken from someone who has been eating Beyond products since
they came out. They will go nothing but up.

------
sridca
> Peddled by Venture Capitalists

I laughed out aloud when this reminded me of what pg wrote
[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1099648817601921024?lang=en](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1099648817601921024?lang=en)

